# How long will a fox or coyote be call shy?



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

If you miss or get winded when calling how long will that animal be call shy? Will it just be call shy for that call or all calls?


----------



## bthomas (Feb 1, 2010)

I've heard it can take up to a year for a dog to forget what happend. I'm no expert though.


----------



## JustinRobins (Jan 23, 2010)

Well that is better then forever lol! I appreciate the answer!


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

right. it's not Forever until he busts you again.


----------

